# subjuntivo en Argentina - contés, vayás, digás



## Bostru

¡Hola!

Mi duda es ¿en Argentina se usa por ejemplo: contés, vayás, digás, o: cuentes, vayas, digas?

Esto a raíz de que según la RAE Argentina en su voseo hace la excepción en el subjuntivo pues usa la conjugación propia del tuteo. Sin embargo varios argentinos me han dicho que unas veces usan la conjugación del voseo y otras la del tuteo; si es así ¿de qué depende?
También me gustaría saber (en caso de que se den las dos conjugaciones), si estas compiten y alguna va en detrimento de la otra o cuál es la tendencia.

Agradecería muchísimo cualquier información.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Eh... Pasa algo raro. Yo ya contesté esta pregunta, incluso aparece en My Threads. ¡Pero por algún motivo que desconozco no aparece acá!

Por las dudas la vuelvo a poner.

Se usan ambas.

Por lo general el subjuntivo con voceo es considerado mala costumbre. En el habla culta, dicen, lo correcto es la versión de tuteo.

Dicho esto, hay que aclarar que el 99% de las personas usa el subjuntivo voceado (¿voceado? Hmm..) y el tuteado (¿?) indistintamente. 

Si la frase se da en un contexto de discusión o pelea verbal, en el que se necesita énfasis, lo más común es la voceada. "¡No me digás qué hacer!"

En los otros ámbitos lo más aceptado es el tuteado.

EDIT: Ya me di cuenta qué pasaba. La pregunta está en dos foros distintos. Entonces pues, señor moderador, siéntase libre de borrar mi respuesta.


----------



## cacarulo

El uso de los ejemplos que decís (contés, vayás, digás) se considera descuidado, o decididamente inculto.

Respecto del mensaje (simultáneo) de Lord Delfos, comparto que en discusiones uno suele usar el subjuntivo voseado. Discrepo, en cambio, respecto de su afirmación de que el 99% de la gente los usa indistintamente. (De todas formas, no tengo una encuesta que respalde estos dichos; pero creo que la mayoría de la gente -que frecuento- usa el subj. tuteado).


----------



## Lord Delfos

Puede depender de la parte del país.

Por estos lados la gente no parece estar muy al tanto de cómo se dice... Ni se han puesto a pensar en eso. Digamos, no les interesa tres pepinos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Lord Delfos said:


> Si la frase se da en un contexto de discusión o pelea verbal, en el que se necesita énfasis, lo más común es la voseada. "¡No me digás qué hacer!"
> 
> En los otros ámbitos lo más aceptado es el tuteado.



Coincido con esto. Al menos, en lo que a mí respecta, he observado que cuando me enojo uso la versión del voseo, por resultar mucho más enfática.


----------



## Lexinauta

La versión del subjuntivo acentuado es inadmisible desde todo punto de vista, en toda ocasión. No tiene excusas, pero a  pesar de todo es mucha la gente que habla mal.
Y eso de que se usa indistintamente (como llana o aguda) no es cierto.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Lexinauta said:


> Y eso de que se usa indistintamente (como llana o aguda) no es cierto.


Quizás donde vivís vos, donde vivo yo sí.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Lexinauta said:


> La versión del subjuntivo acentuado es inadmisible desde todo punto de vista, en toda ocasión.



¿Por qué es más inadmisible que el voseo en indicativo o imperativo?


----------



## miguel89

Lexinauta said:


> La versión del subjuntivo acentuado es inadmisible desde todo punto de vista, en toda ocasión. No tiene excusas, pero a  pesar de todo es mucha la gente que habla mal.



¿Cuáles son tus fundamentos para rechazar tan categóricamente la acentuación "voseante"?


----------



## jordi picarol

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¿Por qué es más inadmisible que el voseo en indicativo o imperativo?


Buena pregunta.Si el voseo se ha admitido por la cantidad de gente que lo emplea con normalidad,¿por qué no vale la misma norma para el subjuntivo,si también lo usa muchísima gente -enfadada o no-?¿Quién marca esa regla y con qué razón?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tengo entendido que en Argentina hay también _Academia de la Lengua_, que por lo leído no tiene excesivo prestigio. A ellos competen estos temas del voseo.


----------



## Lord Delfos

Bueno, la Academia Argentina de Letras existe, como también existe el servicio médico gratuito, la jubilación estatal y el uso correcto de impuestos... 

Como la mayoría de las cosas por estos lados, existe y no existe, funciona aveces.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

El DRAE solamente registra como formas verbales voseantes, la del presente indicativo (_amás, temés, partís_), y la del imperativo (_amá, temé, partí_).
En Argentina son las únicas que se consideran irreprochablemente correctas.

La forma verbal voseante para el presente subjuntivo (_Vos digás_, corrupción de _Vos digáis_), de uso corriente en otros países voseantes, en Argentina es vista como poco fina, aunque no incorrecta. 
En la letrística del tango se suele utilizar para dar al texto un matiz bien arrabalero.

En general, si uno desea causar una buena impresión (por ejemplo, una entrevista de trabajo), conviene evitarla.

En Argentina existe, además, una cuarta forma verbal para el voseo, también frecuente en los sectores bajos de la población: la del pretérito indefinido.
_Vos dijistes_ (corrupción de _Vos dijisteis_).
Pero en este caso, se la considera lisa y llanamente incorrecta, propia de gente que no conoce el idioma.


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> El uso de los ejemplos que decís (contés, vayás, digás) se considera descuidado, o decididamente inculto.
> Esto es verdad, para la zona rioplatense.


 


Lexinauta said:


> Y eso de que se usa indistintamente (como llana o aguda) no es cierto.
> Esto es casi del todo cierto, para la zona rioplatense (excepciones hay en todos los casos y en cualquier asunto).
> Personalmente, aunque soy muy malhablada, ni aunque esté furiosa diría "contés, vayás, etc." y las personas con las que me relaciono tampoco lo hacen -pero no dejo de advertir que uno se junta con aquellos con quienes tiene afinidades-.


 


jordi picarol said:


> ¿por qué no vale la misma norma para el subjuntivo,si también lo usa muchísima gente -enfadada o no-?¿Quién marca esa regla y con qué razón?
> Sospecho que la regla la determina el uso, y coincido con los foristas antes citados en cuanto al uso en la zona rioplatense.


También coincido, en general, con lo que ha dicho *Guillermogustavo*, que no transcribo porque es demasiado extenso. Sin embargo, él habla de la Argentina y yo limito esas apreciaciones a la zona rioplatense.
Argentina tiene un territorio enorme: 2.780.000 km2. Doy el dato porque seguramente muchos no lo conocen (y no tienen por qué). 
Para semejante extensión no se puede generalizar.



XiaoRoel said:


> Tengo entendido que en Argentina hay también _Academia de la Lengua_, que por lo leído no tiene excesivo prestigio. A ellos competen estos temas del voseo.


Sí, *XiaoRoel*, en la Argentina existe la Academia Argentina de Letras...
Respecto a que sean competentes para algo, sólo puedo decirte *no me hagás reír*.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sí, Calambur. Lo mío es válido para la región rioplatense.

Respecto a la Academia Argentina de Letras, ¿A quién debo hacerle caso? ¿A la AAL, al DPD, o a la RAE?

Nota:





> Respecto a que sean competentes para algo, sólo puedo decirte *no me hagás reír*.


Yo siempre había creído que nunca usaba el subjuntivo voseante. Pero ahora noto que yo también hubiera dicho "no me *hagás *reir".


----------



## Lord Delfos

Guillermogustavo said:


> Nota:
> Yo siempre había creído que nunca usaba el subjuntivo voseante. Pero ahora noto que yo también hubiera dicho "no me *hagás *reir".



Ahh. ¿Vieron? ¡Uno lo hace sin pensarlo!


----------



## Lexinauta

¡Claro! Hay muchos que hablan sin antes pensar... 
Respecto a la acentuación que estamos tratando, jamás la he usado y siempre que la oigo me choca.


----------



## Calambur

Guillermogustavo said:


> Yo siempre había creído que nunca usaba el subjuntivo voseante. Pero ahora noto que yo también hubiera dicho "no me *hagás *reir".


Por favor, *Guillermo*, si vas a citarme *no modifiques lo que expresé*. Yo dije esto:


> Respecto a que sean competentes para algo, sólo puedo decirte *no me hagás reír*.


La mueca que sugiere esa "carita" *es* parte del comentario.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Lo que advierto es que la forma voseante del subjuntivo solemos restringirla a su uso como *orden negativa*, no a las restantes funciones del subjuntivo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Perdón , Calambur.


> Por favor, *Guillermo*, si vas a citarme *no modifiqués lo que expresé*.


Ahora te cité textual. ¿O no?


----------



## Bostru

Muchísimas gracias a todos, de verdad que me ayudan.

Mi pregunta se debe a que en el Español centroamericano (al rededor de 50 millones de habitantes tenemos el vos nativo, con excepción de la mayoría poblacional de Panamá), voceamos en todos los tiempos, incluyendo el subjuntivo, y aquí es la norma tanto popular como culta. Pero me llamó bastante la atención que en Argentina (país al que le tengo gran admiración y del cual me declaro fan cultural) tenían como correcto según la RAE conjugar el subjuntivo en tuteo.
Entonces, yo lo daba por hecho, pero conociendo personalmente a varios argentinos, me han dicho que también usan mucho la forma voseante, e incluso uno de ellos me dijo que, aunque la mayor parte de sus coterráneos no lo nota ni le toma demasiada importancia, él lamenta ese ''intruso'' tuteante que la academia legitimizó y que él considera poco natural e introducido a la fuerza en épocas anteriores, pero que por dicha en la práctica sí usan la versión voseante aunque con distinta suerte dependiendo de varios factores.

Así pues, quise saber qué sabían y creían otros voseadores argentinos 


Posdata: aquí al igual que ustedes tampoco decimos quisisteS, comisteS, corristeS...


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Bostru:

Siempre he sentido mucha curiosidad por conocer el voseo centroamericano. Muchos argentinos (yo mismo, hasta no hace mucho) creen que sólo se vosea acá en el Cono Sur. Al parecer, somos unos cuantos.

Lo ideal sería que se voseara en todos los tiempos y modos verbales. Si uno aplica la regla general (forma verbal del vos reverencial, con elisión de la *i*), encuentra que el vos y el tú coinciden en la mayoría de los casos. 
Las excepciones son: el presente indicativo (_vos amás_), el imperativo (_amá vos_), el presente subjuntivo (_vos amés_), el pretérito indefinido (_vos amastes_) y el futuro imperfecto indicativo (debería ser: _vos amarés_).
Los dos primeros son de uso general en los países voseantes. 
El presente subjuntivo depende de cada país. 
El pretérito indefinido se suele oír bastante en Argentina, aunque se lo considera incorrecto. 
Y el futuro imperfecto, claro está, directamente no existe.

Esto último se debe a que --al menos en Argentina-- el futuro imperfecto apenas se usa, prefiriéndose la perífrasis verbal *ir a+infinitivo* (_vos_ _vas a amar_).

Como comenté en otro hilo, algo semejante ocurre con el verbo auxiliar _haber_, cuyo presente indicativo debería ser "habés" (_vos habés dicho_). 
Debido a que el pretérito perfecto se usa muy poco en Argentina, se suele decir "vos *has* dicho", lo cual es una incoherencia. 

Volviendo al tema central, el presente subjuntivo voseante se usa bastante más de lo que dice la RAE. Sobre todo cuando se le quiere dar énfasis a una expresión. Y, como ha hecho notar alguien más arriba, casi siempre en el imperativo negativo (_No me grités_).
Me llama la atención que el DRAE no lo registre.


----------



## alinerabelo

Lexinauta said:


> La versión del subjuntivo acentuado es inadmisible desde todo punto de vista, en toda ocasión. No tiene excusas, pero a  pesar de todo es mucha la gente que habla mal.
> Y eso de que se usa indistintamente (como llana o aguda) no es cierto.



Esto es prejuicio lingüístico! Me parece absurdo considerar dicho fenómeno inadmisible "_desde todo punto de vista, en toda ocasión_". La lengua está en constante evolución; así como se consideraba el voseo una 'corrupción' de vosotros, y hoy es una forma pronominal totalmente aceptable, puede que, en el futuro, pase lo mismo con el subjuntivo voseante.


----------



## Serafín33

Guillermogustavo said:


> En Argentina existe, además, una cuarta forma verbal para el voseo, también frecuente en los sectores bajos de la población: la del pretérito indefinido.
> _Vos dijistes_ (corrupción de _Vos dijisteis_).
> Pero en este caso, se la considera lisa y llanamente incorrecta, propia de gente que no conoce el idioma.


¿Estás hablando de personas que no tienen el castellano como lengua materna, o de personas que no conocen bien la lengua escrita? Si es el segundo caso, ¿qué tan común es esta forma en el habla coloquial?

Qué curioso, en El Salvador también usamos esta forma bastante, incluso me atrevería a decir que es la más común en el idioma hablado, aunque por supuesto, en el lenguaje escrito no se la acepta para nada.


MarieSuzanne said:


> Lo que advierto es que la forma voseante del subjuntivo solemos restringirla a su uso como *orden negativa*, no a las restantes funciones del subjuntivo.


En otras palabras, ¿decir _quiero que me traigás más papel _estaría incorrecto, incluso en el habla "vulgar"?


Bostru said:


> Posdata: aquí al igual que ustedes tampoco decimos quisisteS, comisteS, corristeS...


Como dije, no en el caso de El Salvador.


----------



## Lexinauta

> Esto es prejuicio lingüístico! Me parece absurdo considerar dicho fenómeno inadmisible "_desde todo punto de vista, en toda ocasión_". La lengua está en constante evolución; así como se consideraba el voseo una 'corrupción' de vosotros, y hoy es una forma pronominal totalmente aceptable, puede que, en el futuro, pase lo mismo con el subjuntivo voseante.


Esta opinión se refiere a lo que anteriormente dije: 'La versión del subjuntivo acentuado es inadmisible desde todo punto de vista, en toda ocasión'.

Tomando parte de tus palabras, mi respuesta es la siguiente: _puede que, en el futuro, pase lo mismo con el subjuntivo voseante_, pero aquí y ahora, y hasta ese entonces, seguirá siendo inadmisible en personas con un mínimo de formación (pese a quien le pese).
Conste que sólo trato del uso en este país; sobre el uso en los demás no opino.


----------



## Bocha

Lexinauta said:


> 'La versión del subjuntivo acentuado es inadmisible desde todo punto de vista, en toda ocasión'.
> 
> ...pero aquí y ahora, y hasta ese entonces, seguirá siendo inadmisible en personas con un mínimo de formación (pese a quien le pese).



Hola:

A mí me pesa. Me acabo de dar cuenta de que no tengo siquiera un mínimo de formación.  Debo confesarlo: ¡yo lo uso!
El único consuelo que me queda es que lo uso de vez en cuando, ¡lo juro! Trataré de no usarlo más, quizá así llegue al menos al mínimo

... y prometo firmemente no pecar más y evitar las ocasiones próximas de pecado. Amén.


----------



## swift

Es curioso porque para mí lo que resulta inadmisible es el voseo pronominal combinado con las formas del subjuntivo para "tú". Es decir, que según la premisa de Lexinauta yo también formo parte de los iletrados. Si así ha de ser, lo asumo, porque no estoy dispuesto a usar "que vos tengas, que vos vengas, que vos vayas, que vos toques...". Aunque, pensándolo bien, sería bueno definir eso de "subjuntivo acentuado": ¿te referís al acento prosódico o al acento ortográfico?


----------



## miguel89

> Tomando parte de tus palabras, mi respuesta es la siguiente: puede que, en el futuro, pase lo mismo con el subjuntivo voseante, pero aquí y ahora, y hasta ese entonces, seguirá siendo inadmisible en personas con un mínimo de formación (pese a quien le pese).
> Conste que sólo trato del uso en este país; sobre el uso en los demás no opino.



Estoy de acuerdo en que en Buenos Aires el subjuntivo voseante tiene un aire vulgar, pero de ahí a afirmar que es inadmisible para cualquiera con cierto grado de formación hay un largo trecho. Podrá estar totalmente fuera de lugar en ámbitos muy exquisitos, pero aún así mucha gente educada lo usaría, por supuesto siempre y cuando el contexto sea el adecuado.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Neqitan said:


> ¿Estás hablando de personas que no tienen el castellano como lengua materna, o de personas que no conocen bien la lengua escrita? Si es el segundo caso, ¿qué tan común es esta forma en el habla coloquial?
> 
> Qué curioso, en El Salvador también usamos esta forma bastante, incluso me atrevería a decir que es la más común en el idioma hablado, aunque por supuesto, en el lenguaje escrito no se la acepta para nada.


 
Quise referirme a personas que no tienen un gran nivel cultural. Una persona más culta podría incluso corregirlas (de hecho, muchas veces lo hacen, si hay confianza).
"_Pusiste_, no _pusistes_".
Yo recuerdo haberlo hecho con mi padre... 
(Tampoco digo que yo sea muy culto , pero sé que _pusistes_ no está considerada la forma correcta.)

Aquí en Argentina también suele oírse en el habla coloquial. Incluso, en la televisión hay un títere llamado Narizota que se expresa de esa manera (no adrede, sino porque quien hace la voz, seguramente habla de esa manera).

No me sorprende en absoluto que haya países en donde sea más frecuente aún.
En lo personal pienso que no debería considerarse incorrecto, puesto que, como he dicho, es coherente con el proceso de formación de las formas verbales del voseo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Neqitan said:


> En otras palabras, ¿decir _quiero que me traigás más papel _estaría incorrecto, incluso en el habla "vulgar"?


Te respondo el lugar de MarieSuzanne.

No. _Quiero que me traigás papel_ no es incorrecto en Argentina. Es posible que yo mismo lo haya dicho así más de una vez. Sobre todo si quería enfatizar el pedido.

En general está considerada una forma "arrabalera", más propia de los sectores bajos de la población. Pero de ningún modo incorrecta. Se la ve mucho en los tangos, por ejemplo.

Ya sé, no me digás, tenés razón... (_La última curda_)

Cuando gastés los tamangos... (_Yira, yira_)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Coincido plenamente con lo que ha dicho GuillermoGustavo. Y, en mi opinión, hasta la gente más culta usa el subjuntivo acentuado cuando quiere ser más enfática. No así la forma voseante del pasado, porque desde pequeños nos inculcan (erróneamente) que es un vulgarismo incorrecto.


----------



## Calambur

> ...según la premisa de Lexinauta yo también formo parte de los iletrados.


No lo creo, *swift*. Entiendo que *Lexinauta* se estaba refiriendo al uso del voseo en la Argentina -específicamente en la capital-...





> ...porque desde pequeños nos inculcan (erróneamente) que es un vulgarismo incorrecto.


No sé si erróneamente, pero es cierto que nos inculcaron lo que dice *MarieSuzanne*.

Al respecto, estuve hablando con un profesor de Derecho de la UCA -hombre, además, muy culto y de criterios amplios- y me reconoció que si bien alguna vez lo usa, jamás lo diría en una clase, frente a sus alumnos. Esto porque siente que no es una forma adecuada -por lo demás, a sus alumnos los trata de usted-.


----------



## Bostru

En Centroamérica por ejemplo, se considera un error por ignorancia conjugar ''Quiero que vos *cuentes* lo que te dijeron'', no es un uso propio de alguna clase, es simplemente un ''safis'', como le decimos en CR, un error que cualquiera podría cometer espontáneamente por revolver sin intención el vos con el tú, e igual podría ser el subjuntivo que cualquier otro tiempo. Eso sí, a personas con alta competencia lingüística o de forma escrita no se lo va a escuchar ni leer nunca.


----------



## ManPaisa

Me extraña mucho que el voseo argentino, que hace poco más de un siglo no gozaba de ningún prestigio dentro del propio país, ahora quiera imponer formas aceptables y no aceptables. Antes me estigmatizaban, ahora macartizo.

Supongo que si muchos argentinos vosean en subjuntivo cuando están exaltados debe de ser porque esa es su forma natural o espontánea de hablar, que ha sido modificada por una norma artificial.  Pero a lo mejor me equivoco...

En Colombia el voseo es sólo regional y no goza de prestigio social, salvo en las zonas donde se usa.  Pero todos los voseantes vosean cuando usan el subjuntivo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Calambur, digo que nos lo inculcaron erróneamente, porque en realidad no hay razón alguna para desprestigiar el voseo en el pretérito y aceptar el del presente o el imperativo. Todos tuvieron el mismo origen y, pese a que muchos creen que es una "deformación" del vosotros que nos inventamos en América, fueron formas propias del vosotros que se usaron en España hasta los siglos XVI-XVII, en alternancia con las formas hoy en uso y con alguna forma que incluía la "d". De modo que ni inventamos ni deformamos: simplemente elegimos conservar esa forma, en lugar de la que eligieron en España. Y, casualmente, la que más perduró en España fue la del pretérito hoy estigmatizado en Argentina.


----------



## alinerabelo

ManPaisa said:


> Supongo que si muchos argentinos vosean en subjuntivo cuando están exaltados *debe de ser porque esa es su forma natural o espontánea de hablar*, que ha sido modificada por una norma artificial.  Pero a lo mejor me equivoco...



Estoy ABSOLUTAMENTE de acuerdo con vos! Esto es sociolingüística: si lo usan es porque se trata de una forma aceptable en la gramática interna del hablante, en su conciencia/intuición lingüística.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Hablando de intuición lingüística, acabo de darme cuenta de que el hecho de que en general restrinjamos el uso del subjuntivo voseado a las órdenes en negativo tiene mucho sentido si pensamos que eso "completa" la forma voseada del imperativo: _decí, no digás _es más coherente que _decí, no digas._


----------



## Bostru

A mí también me parece muy acertado lo dicho por MarieSuzanne y Alinerabelo con respecto a la coherencia y la propensión intuitiva del hablante en el subjuntivo. Talvez fue un cambio artificial que no se pudo desarraigar pues le es natural al voseante hacer esa construcción, sino simplemente hubiera desaparecido.


----------



## alinerabelo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Hablando de intuición lingüística, acabo de darme cuenta de que el hecho de que en general restrinjamos el uso del subjuntivo voseado a las órdenes en negativo tiene mucho sentido si pensamos que eso "completa" la forma voseada del imperativo: _decí, no digás _es más coherente que _decí, no digas._



Se puede decir que hay un cierto tipo de 'concordancia acentual' en eso? Lo estoy preguntando porque morfológicamente no tienen mucho que ver las dos formas, pero prosódicamente, sí.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí, hay concordancia acentual (en lugar de _piensa, no pienses_, _pensá, no pensés_), pero además hay concordancia de estilo: dos formas de voseo, en lugar de una forma de voseo y otra de tuteo.


----------



## alinerabelo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Sí, hay concordancia acentual (en lugar de _piensa, no pienses_, _pensá, no pensés_), pero además hay concordancia de estilo: dos formas de voseo, en lugar de una forma de voseo y otra de tuteo.



Exactamente, dos formas de voseo! 
No soy hablante nativa de esta lengua, por eso me cuesta percibir algunos aspectos: es correcto decir que, generalmente, hay pérdida del diptongo en los verbos irregulares? (en el caso del segundo voseo).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí, así es. La forma de voseo coincide con la de vosotros en la tercera conjugación (_salís, venís) _y pierde la "i" de la terminación en las otras dos:_ apretáis-apretás, pensáis-pensás._


----------



## Bostru

Yo diría que sí.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

¡Cómo me gustan estos temas!



alinerabelo said:


> es correcto decir que, generalmente, hay pérdida del diptongo en los verbos irregulares? (en el caso del segundo voseo).


 
Es correcto, el voseo utiliza las formas verbales de _vosotros_ (o del _vos_ reverencial), con elisión de la _*i*_.
Excepto en el imperativo, donde lo que se elide es la _*d*_ final.

MarieSuzanne:


> Todos tuvieron el mismo origen y, pese a que muchos creen que es una "deformación" del vosotros que nos inventamos en América, fueron formas propias del vosotros que se usaron en España hasta los siglos XVI-XVII,


Incluyendo su uso como pronombre de confianza, en lugar de _tú_. 
El voseo usado en Hispanoamérica no es una deformación, ni una incorrección. A lo sumo es un arcaísmo.


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> Todos tuvieron el mismo origen y, pese a que muchos creen que es una "deformación" del vosotros que nos inventamos en América, fueron formas propias del vosotros que se usaron en España hasta los siglos XVI-XVII,



No sólo del _vosotros_, sino del _vos_, que en España antecedió al _vosotros_.  _Vos _primero fue plural, luego singular reverencial, y finalmente singular familiar.


----------



## Bostru

Aquí les dejo un link interesantísimo sobre el voseo 

http://www.calleamargura.com/2004/voseo.htm


----------



## Lexinauta

*Swift*, yo dejé aclarado que mis opiniones se referían sólo a la Argentina. La forma de hablar que tienen en otros países es parte de su idiosincrasia. Tomando el caso de los ‘iletrados’ (analfabetos), a ellos no se les puede pedir que conozcan las conjugaciones que enseñan en los primeros años de la escuela.
*Bocha*, únicamente puedo decir que... ¡Ejem...! No puedo decir nada.   Y no olvides incluirme en tus oraciones. 
*Miguel89*, no comparto eso de que _mucha gente educada lo usaría_.
 
Por suerte, por el momento cuento con el respaldo de la RAE para seguir sin utilizar esa forma no aceptada.


----------



## alinerabelo

Guillermogustavo said:


> Es correcto, el voseo utiliza las formas verbales de _vosotros_ (o del _vos_ reverencial), con elisión de la _*i*_.
> Excepto en el imperativo, donde lo que se elide es la _*d*_ final.



Esto lo sé; es más o menos lo 'básico' sobre el voseo. A lo que me refería era la monotongación del radical, por ejemplo, "_pienses > pensés_". Me explico?


----------



## MichelleJnth

Jajaja cómo me entretuve leyendo esta discusión...Qué cuestión tan interesante esta, siempre había tenido la duda, pero estoy de acuerdo con la conclusión a la que llegaron en general: no es lo más indicado utilizar en subjuntivo con voceo, pero ya es costumbre y aunque lo sea para unos más que para otros, es inevitable para todos. Sin embargo deberíamos esforzarnos por aplicar la forma con voceo, que además de sonar mejor va más acorde con las reglas de nuestra lengua, no? Porque por pequeños detalles como estos es que un idioma se va degradando...


----------



## alinerabelo

MichelleJnth said:


> Porque por pequeños detalles como estos es que un idioma se va degradando...



No existe degradación lingüística, existe evolución!
De lo contrario, deberíamos todos volver al latín, donde ocurrió esta recontra degradación que dio origen a nuestras lenguas romance.


----------



## hual

Calambur said:


> No lo creo, *swift*. Entiendo que *Lexinauta* se estaba refiriendo al uso del voseo en la Argentina -específicamente en la capital-...
> No sé si erróneamente, pero es cierto que nos inculcaron lo que dice *MarieSuzanne*.
> 
> Al respecto, estuve hablando con un profesor de Derecho de la UCA -hombre, además, muy culto y de criterios amplios- y me reconoció que si bien alguna vez lo usa, jamás lo diría en una clase, frente a sus alumnos. Esto porque siente que no es una forma adecuada -por lo demás, a sus alumnos los trata de usted-.


Hola a todos

Lo mismo me sucede a mí. Soy profesor de la UNC(órdoba). En mi práctica diaria de la lengua, fuera de la universidad, suelo usar el presente de subjuntivo acentuado (en plena conformidad, por lo demás, con el voseo) cuando pongo cierto énfasis en el mensaje, pero nunca lo uso en el ambiente académico, ni con colegas ni con alumnos, por más énfasis que ponga en lo que digo.


----------



## Fer BA

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> A mí me pesa. Me acabo de dar cuenta de que no tengo siquiera un mínimo de formación.  Debo confesarlo: ¡yo lo uso!
> El único consuelo que me queda es que lo uso de vez en cuando, ¡lo juro! Trataré de no usarlo más, quizá así llegue al menos al mínimo
> 
> ... y prometo firmemente no pecar más y evitar las ocasiones próximas de pecado. Amén.


 
Yo aquí con el Bocha, comparto el peso. Será que un par de licenciaturas no han logrado convertirme en una persona educada y tendré que aceptar la ignominia que me depara la Inquisición Gramatical.

Bostru, coincidiendo en esto con Calambur, la Argentina es un país muy extenso geograficamente y hay muchas hablas distintas. En la zona rioplatense de Argentina se usa y se usa mucho. *Esto respecto a tu pregunta que era sobre el uso.*

Ahora, ya que la cosa suele derivar en cuestiones de corrección y no de uso, mi posición es que _lo correcto_ se define a partir de una cuestión de hegemonía y no de alguna apropiación -incorrecta- bajo el rótulo de _lo culto _(que dicho sea de paso, tal como está formulado en la Argentina, padece un desprestigio notable y masivo, excepto en ciertas parroquias intelectuales). Pero todo esto no era parte de tu pregunta y solo lo anoto ya que el hilo derivó hacia ese lado.


----------



## Calambur

*hual*: ¡Qué suerte que has notado lo que dije acerca de un ambiente académico!
El uso todos lo conocemos, pero no es habitual en ambientes donde la gente "se cuida", y esto por algo es. *Si sintiéramos que es totalmente adecuado, no existiría esa autorrestricción.*

Por lo demás, me parece que parte de esta discusión es un malentendido. 
A mi ver, lo que sucede es que muchos identificamos "mi nacionalidad/mi país", y en el caso de la Argentina -ya nos ha pasado muchas veces, a mí y a otros- nos olvidamos de la extensión. 
Miren aquí: es la distancia en kilómetros desde el extremo sur (Ushuaia) al extremo norte (La Quiaca). La verdad es con esas distancias es muy difícil... todo, porque siempre puede aparecer una zona, aunque sea relativamente pequeña, donde los usos y costumbres -no sólo del lenguaje- sean diferentes del resto.


----------



## Fer BA

Guillermogustavo said:


> ¡Cómo me gustan estos temas!
> 
> 
> 
> Es correcto, el voseo utiliza las formas verbales de _vosotros_ (o del _vos_ reverencial), con elisión de la _*i*_.


 
GuillermoGustavo:

Eso es así en casi toda la Argentina, pero, al menos, en muchas zonas de Córdoba, lo que se elide es la _*e*_ quedando la _*i *_(vos querís, vos podís, etc.).


----------



## hual

Fer BA said:


> GuillermoGustavo:
> 
> Eso es así en casi toda la Argentina, pero, al menos, en muchas zonas de Córdoba, lo que se elide es la _*e*_ quedando la _*i *_(vos querís, vos podís, etc.).


Lo mismo se da en Chile, ya sea con el tuteo como con el voseo, por ej.: _tú / vos querí_.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

alinerabelo said:


> Esto lo sé; es más o menos lo 'básico' sobre el voseo. A lo que me refería era la monotongación del radical, por ejemplo, "_pienses > pensés_". Me explico?


Te explicas, alinerabelo.
No fue mi intención subestimar tus conocimientos. Como dijiste que no eres habitante nativa de esta lengua, leí muy rápido  y pensé en el diptongo más obvio.

Comprendo tu fastidio, porque cuando me ha ocurrido a mí, no me ha gustado...

Mil perdones.


----------



## alinerabelo

Guillermogustavo said:


> Comprendo tu fastidio, porque cuando me ha ocurrido a mí, no me ha gustado...
> 
> Mil perdones.



No, tranquilo, no pasa nada, no te _preocupés_!


----------

